
Trump administration to send U.S. cellphones a test alert on Thursday - xref
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-alerts/trump-administration-to-send-u-s-cellphones-a-test-alert-on-thursday-idUSKCN1LV0N6
======
mrwhalerus
Federal law mandates all modern devices support it, although it's usually seen
as a last resort channel of communication, like a nuke going off in DC

------
jaytaylor
No way to opt-out? Just another reminder that our hardware isn't really ours..

~~~
unfunco
This is a reminder that radio waves are not yours, this is not about your
hardware. Your phone number is accessible to anyone, even if you don't give
your number out, it's still accessible to someone through random chance (a
wrong number, for example.) - there are things we can own that have
identifiers, a car is another one of those things, and if the DMV sends you a
letter to renew your license, it's not a reminder that your car doesn't belong
to you, it's a reminder that the DMV has your details.

